
MarkDoom: How I Hacked Every Major IDE in 2 Weeks - 68c12c16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnEnwJbiO-A
======
68c12c16
the presentation slides are here,

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1wQM4fhjCJ9r3DQ-c98XJ...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1wQM4fhjCJ9r3DQ-c98XJFkrd83odM94FaJPqstTR68c/edit?usp=sharing)

